# What happened to this water heater?!



## Justfixitpa (Mar 13, 2017)

This 40 gal. electric Rheem water heater is only 4 years old. They called me because the tank was leaking. I've never seen one look like this. The lower element and thermostat almost look like they were on fire but the wires weren't burned at all. Can't tell if it's just from the water or if it actually did get too hot. Checked the electric and it was fine. You can see where the water was coming from but I refilled the tank (which was almost empty) and it wasn't leaking at all. Turned the breaker back on and the element started smoking. I can't figure out what happened. The top thermostat looks perfect. Any info would be great! It's still under warranty so I know Rheem is going to want me to explain what happened but at this point, I'm really not sure.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

What is your field of construction?


Mike


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> What is your field of construction?
> 
> 
> Mike


He's been a member here for 5 years.
I think sometimes we get a little carried away with this.
Besides, I'd like to know what the problem may be.


----------



## Justfixitpa (Mar 13, 2017)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> What is your field of construction?
> 
> 
> Mike





Kingcarpenter1 said:


> What is your field of construction?
> 
> 
> Mike


Not that it should matter at all, I'm a handyman. These are client's of mine I've done alot of work for. Trying to handle the warranty for them.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

I saw that he’s been here 5 years w/6 posts right off the bat. I often wonder if these are h/o’s that post once a year or so to see what they can get or, second guessing another contractor that’s already looked @ their situation. That’s all


Mike


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Justfixitpa said:


> Trying to handle the warranty for them


Understood. That part was iffy in your op


Mike


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Justfixitpa said:


> Not that it should matter at all, I'm a handyman. These are client's of mine I've done alot of work for. Trying to handle the warranty for them.


Yes it does matter we get a ton of DIY'ers and HO's and this site isn't a free "how to" site for them.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

That was my next post ^^^^

Mike


----------



## Justfixitpa (Mar 13, 2017)

Well I'm not a H/O. Look it up, justfixitpa.com. Just n3eded a little help. I don't post much, I'm usually just reading.


----------



## G&Co. (Jul 29, 2020)

The water stains and rust suggest a leak but hard to tell without being there. Don't waste your time investigating. It's not your job (nor the customer's) to analyze the failure. It just failed. Warranty should cover if it meets the criteria spelled out in the warranty text. I've never seen a warranty that requires failure analysis from the customer.
Just call it in and ask what you need to do to collect under warranty. If they tell you they will only pay for repair, not replacement, they will also tell you who is authorized to repair it. That will be the person who needs to diagnose it.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Long term leak (gasket?) - they ever drain / maintain it? Dittos with @G&Co.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Am I correct in assuming the portion that holds the electrical connections is inside the actual tank that holds the water?
If that is the case and any seal between the two failed, water would get into the electrical portion and cause problems.
I've changed out a few over the years but never paid much attention to how they are actually put together.


----------



## G&Co. (Jul 29, 2020)

Robie, this will answer your questions:




.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Justfixitpa said:


> Well I'm not a H/O. Look it up, justfixitpa.com. Just n3eded a little help. I don't post much, I'm usually just reading.


If that reply was towards me I wasn't saying you were an HO. You got bent out of shape with a very common question here "What's your trade"? You said it doesn't matter but it does.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> I saw that he’s been here 5 years w/6 posts right off the bat. I often wonder if these are h/o’s that post once a year or so to see what they can get or, second guessing another contractor that’s already looked @ their situation. That’s all
> 
> 
> Mike


You could always look at the 6 posts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

avenge said:


> If that reply was towards me I wasn't saying you were an HO. You got bent out of shape with a very common question here "What's your trade"? You said it doesn't matter but it does.


I didn't read it as him getting bent; he was just answering the question. While this site is indeed intended for contractors, it's all too easy for our vetting to alienate some who actually belong here. I'm thinking we need to lighten up a bit.

In the end, no response at all is pretty much as effective as accusation--without all the back and forth.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Why was it empty?

You said you had to refill it.

Sounds a lot like it was turned on empty.


----------



## A2Zcontracting (Jun 15, 2019)

The short answer is don't waste time thinking about it. Like @G&Co said. The last pic you posted is all the "analysis" needed. The water heater needs to be replaced. Period. In the time it takes you to hunt around to find a loose connection or bad gasket, you could already be driving back from the supply house with a new one. Besides, even if you did find/fix it do you wanna be the one responsible for that crustbucket if something else happens next week? What's the water pressure for the house anyways? That's gonna potentially be an important piece of info in this situation. Did you check it? If it was over 80 PSI it's a moot point. Warranty is voided and the HO needs a new water heater and a PRV installed.

The long answer, if you said it was nearly empty and it's obviously in a basement then the only way for water to come out is from a supply line connection, the T&P, a gasket failure from the thermostat, or the tank cracked, most likely one of the last 2.

Was the T&P triggered? Was anything actively leaking when you showed up? If not, how long had the owners had the water shutoff for before you arrived and where did the other 30+ gallons come from/go? And if they did shut off the water did they also shutoff the breaker to the WH or was it still live for some time with a half empty tank? 



Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Well water issue?


----------



## Justfixitpa (Mar 13, 2017)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Why was it empty?
> 
> You said you had to refill it.
> 
> Sounds a lot like it was turned on empty.


It was empty from wherever it all leaked out. You are correct the breaker was never shut off! It was very hot when I got there. Just can't understand why the water leaked out from near the lower element but wouldn't leak when I was there.


----------

